# Who Runs a 1995 or Older Bay Boat?



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

My dad picked up his '95 Seaswirl from the shop all tuned up, then cleaned it up and put it back in the slip at Eagle Point. For a 13 year old boat it still looks pretty good and definitely still gets the job done!

So, I see a lot of new rigs out on the water today and was just curious who runs 1995 and older boats?

Oh yeah, TPWD had their new rig at Eagle Point but didn't want to trade, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

dont have pix ,but i'm running 22' 90 shoalwater w/95 175 evinrude.no payments priceless!!


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

1989 Mckee 140 looper it works for me and has been paid for a long time ago


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Older boat*

I'm running a 1986 22' Boston Whaler Outrage with a 2007 Yamaha 200HPDI.
On a scale of 1-10 I would rate the hull a 8+, it's in great shape for a 22 year old boat.....I wouldn't trade for anything because IMHO this is the best all around hull for the Galveston Bay complex. Gater


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

In about a month we will re-launch our 1962 Boston Whaler Eastport. Should be fun again. Saw another blue interior BW cruise by Saturday in the Kemah channel.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

not me, '98 Explorer, but my wife runs either #004 or #005 20' Gulf Coast hull pretty sure she qualifies.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

1991 Majek Scooter


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

I run a 1985 Boston Whaler 17 Montauk. The boat has held up fine, the motor runs great, and the original trailer is even in good shape.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

My 1975 Arrow Glass Cheetah and the original 115 Johnson are still running strong. 
Rather than sending it to the landfill it has been undergoing a year refurb. It still does 40 even though it have been detuned to run on unleaded.
Got all of the chalked gel off and now has a good gloss.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

'87 Grady White Seafarer 22 walkaround cudy with '87 Johnson 225. The boat is in great shape and the engine runs well.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I've seen some awesome Whalers from before I was born that are better looking than boats made yesterday.


----------



## 18outrage (Oct 12, 2007)

1984 18' Boston Whaler Outrage, that will likly get it's third new motor this summer.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1993 OMC Quest with year old 150 four strokes. Just got her re-done, good as new!


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

1971 Hollywood
1972 MAKO 23
1988 Aquasport 22-2 2004 Merc 250 EFI


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

1990 baymaster 20', 1994 ocean runner 150, no payments!


----------



## fishinginc (Jan 6, 2005)

*oldest yet*

1978 Mako 17. Still runs great


----------



## fishinginc (Jan 6, 2005)

*oldest yet?*

1978 Mako 17


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

1971 Boston Whaler


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

69 13' whaler
69 17' whaler


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

1991 Fish & Ski Barge - 21' "Guide Special" Does not look anything like any "Ski Barge" you have ever seen before!!!!!!! Sorry, don't have pic's yet. I am fixin to re-finish the boat inside and out! probably spray with Awl Grip. GREAT Boat! Also has '91 135 merc. I am looking at Shaver Street Marine building me a 175 merc. to throw on it. I will post pics when I get it all done.

Shudda.........................


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

1991 18' Kenner and just sold my 1994 16' Carolina Skiff.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

i'm close with a 98 Vtunnel kenner .luv those payments = NONE .


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

68' Larson w/ 100 hp Johnson! Took all the seats out and put Cooler cleats in for "chairs" and storage! Open floor and a fishing machien! Mang!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*Another old whaler guy*

I rebuilt and run a 1966 Whaler Sakonnet with a franken-Johnny-rude outboard. My other Whaler is a 1984 Montauk, but I don't consider that one an old boat, she's just getting broken in.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

1982 Mowdy w/1993 Johnson 115.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Brian Castille said:


> My dad picked up his '95 Seaswirl from the shop all tuned up, then cleaned it up and put it back in the slip at Eagle Point. For a 13 year old boat it still looks pretty good and definitely still gets the job done!
> 
> So, I see a lot of new rigs out on the water today and was just curious who runs 1995 and older boats?
> 
> Oh yeah, TPWD had their new rig at Eagle Point but didn't want to trade, lol.


buy a new windshield for it already :slimer:


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

1973 Boston Whaler Outrage. Hull #390 2004 150 Yamaha HPDI.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

1982 Falcon Striper 20 ft


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

92 dargel skout 93 140 johnson both are good tlc and they should run for ever


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

'88 Kenner, center console 18' with Johsnon 88.

Best boat I haveever owned and still is fairly easy on the petrol. Dang thing is a fish magnet most of time. Other times it just hauls beer from point A to Point B.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

1977 Boston Whaler Montauk. Looking for its third engine. Probably in about 15-20 years the next owner will be looking for number 4.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

1990 17' Baymaster


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

1990 Shoal Water 18' tunnel flatbottom with 90hp Evenrude. Runs great, runs skinny, runs cheap and no boat payments!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

'91 Model Kenner 18' with a 120 Johnson. A little wet at times, but overall, not a bad fishing boat. One thing for certail, keep the trolling motor in good shape at all times because if you have to pole it, you'll be one tired puppy at the end of the day. It's done so well as a bay boat, I hope to teach it how to find and catch stripers.


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

1995 Shallow Sport 18' Sprint, still going strong and love it.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

93 or 94 (can't remember) 22' Blue Wave super tunnel Benke edition. Plenty of scars and drunk dings. That said, that dude has seen a lot of glorious action. Throw ina few intimate outings with the wife, you just can't beat it. Nice boat. What's nicer is that it's been paid for a long time. 

I see all these shiny new rigs with all the fancy stuff and all I see is more payments. Fine if you can afford it. Not me though. I'll stick with my baby.

Byron


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

1969 13' Whaler

1985 18' Shallow Sport

Can't get myself to buy a new boat when all these good old ones are still around.

TK


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

1992 SCAT 208 with 150 Johnson 
the boats getting a whole new makeover and facelift with new, floor, front deck and maybe a rased console. but definatly adding the Yeti coolers... still a few months before done.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I run a 93 Classic Bay Boat with 115 yammy. Paid for and catches a lot of fish. Still runs great.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

1977 Boston Whaler Outrage 21, w/ 1996 Evinrude OceanPro 175.

Also have a 1987 Grady White Tournament 19, with the original Johnson 140.

Wonder what it feels like to put the first ding in a new boat's gel coat? I will probably never know that feeling...


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

89 Majek RFL
on 2nd motor and 3rd trailer, same ol Majek


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

1988 PROLINE 20FT. 1994 mercury 135 v6 2009 mclain trailer.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

I run a 94 Shoalwater thats been repowered a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*1987 Mako*

Just repowered my ole 87 Mako 22 with new Evinrude and new trailor
SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mako2


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

1986 Shoalwater flats with a 90hp Yammie....no payments....LOVE IT!!

.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

1991, 21' Shallow Sport - 1978 175 rude runs great.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

'78 Montauk


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*'95 Shoalwater Laguna 20*

No Payments...except parts. I'm buying a few of them this year.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

'95 17' Cape Horn


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

kayakcaptain said:


> In about a month we will re-launch our 1962 Boston Whaler Eastport. Should be fun again. Saw another blue interior BW cruise by Saturday in the Kemah channel.


*Funny, to read this six months later and realize that was me in Kemah on Saturday that you saw.*

*1962 Nauset*

*







*

*Have since then gotten a new McClain Trailer for her.*

*







*


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a 1995 Seaswirl 2150. LOVED that boat. It was an excellent ride. I bought it off a fellow-2cooler, and it never gave me a lick of trouble.

My most recent boat was a 1989 22' Scarab speed boat. Again...awesome boat, and never gave me any trouble other than a fuel pump that went bad...easy fix.


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

87 Mako 22ft. repowered in 04 with a 200 Evenrude Ficht and thanks to Jack Stone figuring out why I kept spinning props, no other problems to report.
Bought a new Tech-Sun trailer about a week before they went our of business but the new guy made it all good too.
While I can't go into any back lakes, there is not a finer ride across West Matty to the surf and surrounding "tour stops" to be found. Great strorage too. I can't give her up although I would love a new Tran Sport.
I'll take a digitl pic on Friday heading to the surf if the wind allows.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

1989..........still ticking


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

17' 1979 Aquasport, finally gave uo on the old 75hp johnson that came with it and repowered this summer with a new 115 yamaha. This ol girl is gonna get LOTS of elbow grease and a semi makeover this winter!


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

'72 Mako 17. Had to replace the 1972 115 Johnson motor a few years ago with a '90 90hp Johnson. Has been a great boat.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

1982 Mako224 powered with twin Johnson120's. My grandaughters love our boat and so do I. I hope the picture post.


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

*boat*

1965 Lonestar. Outfished buddys 2007 dargel everytime.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

1993 Custom Flat (Boatright).....bulletproof hull, I wore out the first motor, working on wearing out the second one now.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

There's some really nice boats posted here fellas! Seem to be lots of Whalers and Makos that are tuff and loved, and still lookin' good. Great stuff!


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

1991 Shallowsport 18' with 2005 Johnson 115. great boat!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not the only cheap person on this site who doesn't want boat payments. LOL I call it the happiness factor. I'd love to have a new boat, and could probably afford it, but it won't make me any happier when I'm out on the water. My 1986 custom flat boat with 1985 Evinrude 70 does just fine. I keep saying I'm going to replace the engine with a new 90HP Yamaha as soon as I have a problem. It starts first turn, runs great, and rarely do I burn more than 6 gallons of gas.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

1981 Boston Whaler 17 Montauk +
1992 Boston Whaler 23 Walkaround
I use them both often and they have always got me home safe.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

1982 Boston Whaler

Charlie


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

1993 21 foot Kenner with a 200 HP Oceanrunner hanging off the back. It's time for a repower.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

1983 Grady 204 center console lappy hull w/ '96 Suzuki 225. Bought it from a 2cooler that put a bunch of work into it. Its been awesome the half dozen times I've had it out. The motor cranks with a bump of the key and it handles the lake/jetty's great. Gonna do a bunch of clean up/buffing, minor stuff this fall when the friggin heat eases up. Kids and the heat/low lake levels have kept me from using it as much as I intended on this summer. I'll post some pics when I get a new camera. Gonna go find a BIG piece of wood to knock on now. I really enjoy my older, paid for boat when I get to use it.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

*18' Shallow Sport rebuild*

I recently completed a major refurbish on a 1992 18' Shallow Sport. I also have a 2005 20' Shallow Sport that I'll probably end up selling because I like the old one so much more.


----------



## Specks&Reds (Sep 27, 2009)

1983 Boston Whaler 15' - 1983 75hp Johnson

My first boat and runs great. Made a few updates to it and some minor maintenance. Converted by previous owner from side to center console...works great!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Love my old Dargel scout. I think it is a '95. Does everything I want (except always put me on the fish). The best part is it is paid for.


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a '76 Glaspar 16' tri-hull with a 70 Johnson. Not much to look at, but it does what I want it to do. Best of all - it's paid for and I don't have to worry about it getting dirty or scratched.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

My boat family just keeps getting bigger... all of them are in line for a total makeover but they work just fine as they are!

1985 Hydrostream Voyager 20' 1988 Yammie 225 Excell 
1988 Shallow Sport 18' 1999 Yammie 150 Vmax
1989 Mowdy S-10 1996 Yammie 25


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Count me in the old boat category as well. Try and try to justify getting something new-- But the fiberglass guy and 2 boat dealers have told me the old hulls are just great for what i do-- so I am gonna keep 'em
1995 Kenner 21 rolled V with a 150 Ocean runner (runs Great but a little thirsty) -- looking to repower this year prob. most liekly with a 175 suz or a 200 opti
1989 Flats cats with a 1989 70HP also going to repower this one when i blow up the 70 or find a screaming deal on another motor like a yammi 90 a couple 4 years old


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

This is our 1983 Chapparal 244 that we have had since 1996. It was repowered in '03 or '04. We have looked at getting a newer/bigger boat several times but it has been great to have a paid for boat.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

A 1976, 15 1/2' Boston Whaler with original 55 Johnson, but wanting to upgrade motor. In process of installing center console w/cooler in front and flip-flop seat w/cooler and padded seat. Love it, have had Rangers, Skeeters, Fisher Marine, and different sizes alum, but this is the best riding and most dry boat so far, AND MY LAST BOAT. It is the first Whaler I have owned.


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

1991 Kenner 21" 115 Mercury fishing machine .Paid for


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

1992 "Barge" Best Boat I've had.................
Unforturneately, don't have the time to run her much so I've got her up for sale on the 2cool classifieds. Hate to see a boat sit unused! Repowered with Rebuilt 200HP last year. has maybe 15 hrs of run time.

Shudda..............


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm running a 1977 Powercat deep V 19' with a 1989 Yamaha 200hp that I rebuilt myself a couple months ago. It may not be the prettiest boat out on the water, but it's paid for, the fish don't seem to care about it's looks, and I don't have to find friends to take me fishing.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

1983 Monark Flatbottom 16'
That boat has seen way too many fish on its deck to even contemplate!


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm running a 1992 21' Flatlander w/ a 1998 Yamaha 150. Which is for sale in the classifieds by the way.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a 1991 Boston Whaler 17' Montauk...runs great and a very dry ride


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Wife's cousin runs a '64 or '65 Falcon 17' with recent 90 Johnson. The "J Ree" was inherited after his dad passed and can still be seen in the ICW and Matagorda at POC regularly, and has been there since new. Was riding in it last summer when a fancy new boat with a lot of fancy young guys went by and one shouted out "nice boat" (I think he was being sarcastic), and I thought..."yes it is"


----------



## fstewart06 (Apr 29, 2008)

*1994 Whaler 19 Outrage II*

I barely made the cut-off. My rig is a 1994 Whaler 19ft Outrage II. It's very similar to the older 18 Outrages, just a different interior layout and console. 1994 Yamaha 150 that runs great.


----------

